
AI Test Pinpoints More Cancers Targeted by AZN, GSK Drugs - sizzle
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-04-15/ai-test-pinpoints-more-cancers-targeted-by-astra-glaxo-drugs
======
PaulHoule
Using AI to repurpose existing drugs is a more credible story than most in
drug discovery.

